# Leather Masks



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Just finished a couple of new leather masks. One is a sort of steampunk skewering of a plague doctor mask sans brass gears and do dads and whatnot. The other, is Man Bear Pig! Ok. Not really. It's more like Man Boar Pig. Oh, and theres another I'm working on that'll hopefully be a demon of some kind when I'm done.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool leather sculpting! Real nice HauntArmada!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Those are awesome! Nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are really cool! I especially like that first one. Very well done!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks folks! I'm fairly new to leatherwork, it's actually a pretty forgiving medium. If it doesn't work the first time, get it wet and try it again.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All good, and the last one is my favorite.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great work!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Sweet. Let Roxy have the demon looking one, I'll take the pig face. I love it. It would be awesome to don when I'm SMOKING PORK!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked! Love those!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow those are gorgeous! I love, love, love the Plague Doctor mask...


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Man Bear Pig are you cereal.... These are great, the plague doctor mask is awesome, nice spin with the steampunk influence. Well they both are awesome but I have a slight fascination with plague doctor masks.








MAN BEAR PIG MUST BE STOPPED!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I LIKE these....!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

discozombie said:


> Man Bear Pig are you cereal....
> MAN BEAR PIG MUST BE STOPPED!


 Ha ha! Yep. Might be the best South Park ever. That or the Cthulhu episode. I'm thinking of trying a Lovecraft inspired mask next. Thanks for the compliments! I suppose that means I'll keep making them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

HauntArmada said:


> I suppose that means I'll keep making them.


:jol:You may even want to consider selling them. The workmanship looks first class, you could get quite a bit for them if it doesn't take up too much of your time.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with everyone's posts... those are swweeet!
It would be fantastic if you could put together a tutorial.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks again! I'd like to sell them but I kinda want to wait until I'm more comfortable with my skillset. I'm still learning leather.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

The Halloween Lady said:


> It would be fantastic if you could put together a tutorial.


 I might do that! Thanks!


----------

